# [SOLVED] Driver help



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been messing around with my old PC lately, since my dad and brother pushed me into learning more about technology. I did a clean reinstall of windows XP using the recovery disc, but forgot to make a back-up of the drivers. I installed PC wizard, and with that, I reinstalled the drivers for the network adapter and the graphics card. Onto the problem:

I still have 4 unknown devices in my device manager:
-PCI Device
-PCI Simple Communications Controller (I'm assuming these 2 are the audio adapter)
-Multimediacontroller
-Unknown (this popped up only after installing the driver for my graphics card)

I can't find a driver for my audio adapter, which is a 82801fb (ICH6) High Definition Audio Controller.

I also am not quite sure whether I installed the driver for the chipset correctly, and PC wizard isn't really showing this.

If you have any solution / help / advice on what to do next, that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Driver help*

Looks like you are on line, you can try going to the manufacturers website of your computer to support and downloads. What kind of computer is it and specs if you know them.


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

Motherboard :	MSI MS-7046
Chipset :	Intel i915P
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 540 @ 3200 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Graphics Card :	ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series 
Hard disk :	ST3200822AS (200 GB)
Hard disk :	WDC (250 GB)
DVD-Rom Station :	PIONEER DVD RW DVR-107D
DVD-Rom Station :	IDE DVD-ROM 16X
Monitor :	Chuntex Electronic - 18 inches
Network adaptor :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6105 Rhine III Fast Ethernet Controller
OS :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Editie 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

It's an intel computer I think, not entirely sure. They have this driver update utility tool, but that said that I have unsupported stuff for every slot so I doubt that's working correctly.


----------



## dasleyefox (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Driver help*

Have you been to windows update and done a custom update not express and once it gets done checking, look at the left side for software and hardware updates. There may be some there. Also, you can click on the link below and download the belarc advisor install it and scroll down through you may be able to see some of the devices named as to what they are to identify them multimedia, display etc. I'm assuming you have been to the msi site and can't find them (they should be there). Also have you tried while in device manager double clicking on the devices with an exclamation mark and then going up to the top and clicking on driver and then clicking on update driver. Post back.

http://belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

I'm not so keen on downloading too much software since there's a lot of 'driver guide' software that's apparently malware. I'm trying the custom update now, but the problem is that it's currently installing XP SP 3 first so that may take a while :x. Additionally, I can't go to the devices to upgrade the drivers in device manager, because they don't have yellow exclamation marks, but they're yellow question marks in 'miscellaneous devices'. The entire problem is that I have no drivers at all for them and windows doesn't recognize them.

I'm especuially a bit fussed about the 'unknown' device on the list because that only appeared after installing the driver for the graphics card, and I have absolutely no clue what it is / how to fix it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

HI,
Is this a custom built computer or a name brand computer like a Dell Gateway etc?
Please post the make and model if it is a brand name computer

Please run Everest under my signature and post the full report to the thread.
This will ID what hardware you have installed (NO Malware).
Copy and paste the report to notepad or word and attach it using the Go Advance option.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

It's not a custom built computer, but I honestly can't recall the name seeing how I bought it around 6 years ago. The only thing we customized is adding a bit more physical memory.

I've done what you asked, but the report is in dutch and I couldn't get it translated (and it's too large for google translate apparently), so I hope you'll be able to understand.

And I think I should be the one thanking you, not the other way around, so thanks a lot


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

HI,
This is a Medion computer, but do you see a service tag on the tower that may have a serial number or similar? If so, please post the info you find.

The report shows me two errors, sorry the Dutch is hard to read for me:


> [ Unknown / Multimediacontroller ]
> 
> Apparaateigenschappen:
> Soort Besturingssoftware Multimediacontroller
> ...


Seeing the report is in Dutch, you may have other errors in the Device Manager?
If so. please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL remaining errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

I think the serial number is the following:
80402276

I installed the AV controller (completely forgot about how this PC has that option, don't think we ever used it), and 7 more of the 'unknown devices' popped up, but after installing the driver for the modem, those are gone, and I'm left with just 1 'unknown device.

Under device instance ID it says the following:
DISPLAY\NTATIVRV01\5&338F28C9&0&80000008&01&00

And again, thank you so much for helping me out with this.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

What graphics card is installed?


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

well originally I was pretty sure that I had an ATI x600 card, but it wouldn't install a driver for the x600 series, so now it installed the following:

ATI Radeon x300/x550/x1050 Series
ATI Radeon x300/x550/x1050 Series (Secondary).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

I want to make sure of the card you have.
Open the Device Manager
Under Display post what it states.

Is this the driver you installed?
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.21&lang=English

Bill


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

Sorry for being so late to reply, I've been pretty busy with exams. Here's what I have:

Display Adapter:
ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
-Device ID:
-PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B62&SUBSYS_0450174B&REV_00\4&367BEAB0&0&0008
ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
-Device ID:
-PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B72&SUBSYS_0451174B&REV_00\4&367BEAB0&0&0108

Unknown Devices:
Unknown
-Device ID
-DISPLAY\NTATIVRV01\5&338F28C9&0&80000008&01&00

I'm pretty sure the driver you linked is waht I have installed, however I'm reinstalling that to see if that fixes things now, if it will, I will post that here.

Edit: Reinstalling the driver you said had absolutely no effect whatsoever.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

Did you istall the WDM Integrated Driver from the same link:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.21&lang=English


----------



## ojdomela (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Driver help*

Kinda stupid that I didn't think of that. The problem seems to be fixed now, thanks a ton! Everything should work correctly now (I hope). Again, cheers for all the help you've given me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver help*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

